# ISO recipe ideas for "Trigo para kibe"



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2006)

The other day while we are at the market, we came across this item called "*Trigo para kibe*".  It looks very much like a finer form of bulghur, its origin is of Brazil.  We were curious and picked up a bagful.  Well, our google search didn't reveal much, most of the infos are provided in Portugese which we don't understand very well.
We would very much like to do something interesting/typical with this item, does anyone have any experience and recipe suggestions with it?
Any input will be appreciated, TIA!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't heard of the Portugese using this, but I wondered if, from the word 'kibe' - it might be kibbled wheat?

Sorry - edited to add:

Kibbled wheat is used in some breads - and is also served as a kind of sweet porridge with nuts and fruits and milk - oh and that medieval English standby 'frumenty'.... see here http://www.bitwise.net/~ken-bill/medrcp09.htm


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2006)

licia:

Bulghur is sold in several different grinds from extra fine to coarse.  The different grinds are used for different recipes.

There is a Portuguese dish called Quibe.  This is their version of the Middle Eastern dish, kibbeh, which uses bulghur along with ground lamb.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like Kibbe to me. Usually a middle eastern dish of meat(ground lamb/beef) and bulgur. Sometimes eaten raw, and there are cooked versions too.

Oops, Andy M. beat me to it. Good job.

thymeless


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Andy and Izzy, for your advices, which pretty much hit the spot. Especially the suggestion of variations of its spelling proved to be the key. I did another around of search with "quibe" and "kibbeh", and drew a lot more info. With "quibe" still most of info are in Portuguese. (The product is of Brazillian origin, thus the prominence of Portuguese language) With "Kibbeh" I got more input in English, and it is treated as a Middle Eastern (Lebanese) fare. 

Quibe/kibe is indeed practically identical to bulghur (which also boast several different spelling variation when it is transliterated in English...), brought over to Brazil by the immigrants from the Middle East. And the typical dish is obviously this one (sort of fried meatballs), which seems quite yummy and definitely to be tried soon!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2006)

licia:

I think "trigo" is the word for bulghur.  Your package with the label "trigo para Kibe"  means bulghur for quibe (or kibbeh or kibe).


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, andy nailed it. i just asked a brazillian co-worker, "trigo para kibe" is bulgur for the dish quibe/kibbeh.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 18, 2006)

Trigo is wheat . Para Kibe - for kibbe. 
It is bulghur wheat for making my favourite salad - tabbouleh! OR for making kibbe . Yum!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well then it is no wonder I thought the "thing" looked awfully like bulghur...it is the same thing actually!!   I love tabouleh too, Clive, so there is always a use for that, but the kibbe/quibe dinner will be coming up very soon as well in my household!!

Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------

